# E-Z Pass



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I recently signed up for an e-z pass and have a question for anyone who uses one with and without their OB. I was told by an e-z pass rep that I would have to get a transponder for my truck to use when towing the OB and another one to use when not towing that could be interchanged with my DW's car. This sound like a pain in the







It would double the deposit and double the replenishment amount (from $35 increments to $75). I've read on several other forums that some just add their trailer plates to the e-z pass account and their axles are counted at the booth and they are charged accordingly. I included my OB plates when I first registered and that must have sent up a red flag. They called me and said the tt truck combo would put me in a different class hence the need for two transponders. I had them drop the OB but I'm wondering if anyone has added their OB plates to their account after initial registration and if so have you had any problems? I don't mind paying whatever tolls are due I would just rather have one transponder. Thanks for any help.

Brad


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, very complicated. I'm on the Delaware ezPass and I didn't have to register my OB plates or have a second transponder.

I just go through and it counts my axles and charge me accordingly. Have been with ezPass for more than 6 years and have been from Maine to S. Carolina with the Outback. Never had a problem.

Again, I'm with Delaware ezPass. I'm not sure they all work the same as I know Maryland is now charging a monthly fee for a transponder where Delaware isn't so Virginia may be different.

Let us know


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

With an Ipass in Illinois, which is compatible with EZPass systems, I have one transponder with all my vehicles and trailers registered. They somehow figure out the correct toll. I was wondering if it would work the same way in other states.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here in the communist state of MD. I have one transponder for each vehicle and registered the plate on the outback. It charges me by counting the axle's. Its never over or undercharged me. I have one for my pickup, wifes car, Suburban and my HD, the outback is a separate line for the tag only. Yes MD does charge a yearly "fee" READ: O'Mally is a crook!!! I still pay full fare and don't mind doing so but now they charge me for "convinence".....right, saves gas by not idling in line, Free's up the line for cash customers....what a total rip off. And why cant Florida get on the band wagon with the rest of the east coast!!! Why do I need a separate one for FL????







OK, I'm better now. Hope that helps


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The Illinois IPass works great with the trailer in tow. When I initially posed the question to the person at the other end of the 800 number, I was told that the loop sensors in the road are able to detect how may axles have crossed. I know from experience this summer that the IPass works in Indiana and Ohio. But beware, be sure to check your statement if you use it in Ohio. When we used it there in July, although we were told buy the Ohio Turnpike people that we would be good to go, they didn't have all the software in place and we were charged $39 twice in error. That error was taken care of, but just beware.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We have an EZPass Transponder in each of our cars ... and use the Tundra's with _AND_ without the OB. The OB's plate is not "registered" and we've used the transponders in guest's cars which also aren't "registered". We've towed the OB through NH, VT, ME, MA, CT, NY, PA, OH, MI, IL, IN, WI, SD, WY & IO without issue


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Here in the communist state of MD. I have one transponder for each vehicle and registered the plate on the outback. It charges me by counting the axle's. Its never over or undercharged me. I have one for my pickup, wifes car, Suburban and my HD, the outback is a separate line for the tag only. Yes MD does charge a yearly "fee" READ: O'Mally is a crook!!! I still pay full fare and don't mind doing so but now they charge me for "convinence".....right, saves gas by not idling in line, Free's up the line for cash customers....what a total rip off. And why cant Florida get on the band wagon with the rest of the east coast!!! Why do I need a separate one for FL????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there fellow EZ-Passer;
Don't cha just love it when the "powers to be" run outta money and start scrambling for creative way to tax us more and more? Hence the monthly fee for EZ Pass! Did 'ja also read that here in Maryland; " The Free State", if your transponder goes dead they are going to charge you $25 to replace it. I liken this to Companies and Organizations charging a fee to pay a bill. *I think they've all lost their greedy minds*...... A tax on paying a toll, but isn't a toll just another word for a tax? If so they are taxing a tax.

my $.02 worth (is there a tax on that?)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.

Also a reminder to mind your manners in a thread like this, it can get political and that is not going to fly.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have two white ez-passes just for the cars and one blue ez-pass for towing. I have to do the same at work when towing the job trailer pull the white pass out of the truck and put in the blue one. James in New York


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It seems that the state where the pass is registered sets the rules. I assume that the state your in charges the state your registered in and they in turn charge you. I have towed in PA and MD on toll roads and never been mis charged. I have used EZ pass in a vehicle only in lots of states and never Been mis charged.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in Pa but got a NJ EZ pass when they first started. At that time Pa was charging a dollar or a fee for getting and using one. My trailer is not registered on it at all. I had asked when i first got it and also asked about using the ez pass on another vehicle.........Person i spoke to said they would like you to use the EZ pass for the vehicle it is registered, but if you need to use another vehicle or rental you can as long as the truck is in the same class (only the Truck), she went on to say that no one would be coming after me for using ez pass on another vehicle. In the begining we shared one between cars.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Here's some more food for thought:
What do they do in states like Tennesee that don't require tags on towed trailers?
Couldn't you just blow thru the EZ Pass lane and the camera would record the back of your unplated trailer? Uncle Sam needs to get some uniformity in state laws where the roads, the vehicles that travel on them, and how to collect taxes from said vehicles, operator's. <BTW> they don't take EZ Pass in Tennesee either (at least not last February). The first month I had the OB (which I had bought in Tennesee). I ran around with just the bill of sale & title; no plate, since I had a month to register it here in Maryland, it was legal. The OB Dealer was like "what do you mean temporary tag?"
I understand there are several states that do not require a tag on an unmotorized trailer.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the responses. Sounds like I need to just blow through an e-z pass booth next camping season with the OB in tow and see what happens.







I guess it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and register my OB plates in the mean time... we'll see. It looks like a lot of you use your ez pass everyday. We usually only deal with tolls when traveling which is why I would rather not deal with two transponders and the costs associated with them. Although I'll probably have to rethink that soon as I see more local tolls in the near future.

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.


That's exactly what I was thinking Andy! I hate Illinois because of the toll roads, but once I get past there, it's clear sailing!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses. Sounds like I need to just blow through an e-z pass booth next camping season with the OB in tow and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a link for NJ EZPass online application and fees.......

In the event it helps or is cheaper than your states, or easier?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with CamperAndy, move west, here in Ar we have no Toll rds and tags are $25 and trl tags are $50 for lifetime.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses. Sounds like I need to just blow through an e-z pass booth next camping season with the OB in tow and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a link for NJ EZPass online application and fees.......

In the event it helps or is cheaper than your states, or easier?
[/quote]
I didn't know you could get an ez pass from another state. VA will waive the $25 deposit if you link to a checking acct but not for a credit card. NJ waives their deposit it you do link to a credit card. VA requires $25 deposit for each transponder but NJ offers up to 4 tags per account at no extra charge. VA auto replenishes at $35 per tag where NJ auto replenishes at $25 for up to 4 vehicles. I'll look into this before next camping season. Thanks for the link.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.
> 
> Also a reminder to mind your manners in a thread like this, it can get political and that is not going to fly.


LOL...all FREEWAYS (note the word FREE) in Oregon are, well...FREE!!

Isn't that why I pay $48 for two years of registration fees on my truck? Why should I pay more to drive on the roads?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses. Sounds like I need to just blow through an e-z pass booth next camping season with the OB in tow and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a link for NJ EZPass online application and fees.......

In the event it helps or is cheaper than your states, or easier?
[/quote]
I didn't know you could get an ez pass from another state. VA will waive the $25 deposit if you link to a checking acct but not for a credit card. NJ waives their deposit it you do link to a credit card. VA requires $25 deposit for each transponder but NJ offers up to 4 tags per account at no extra charge. VA auto replenishes at $35 per tag where NJ auto replenishes at $25 for up to 4 vehicles. I'll look into this before next camping season. Thanks for the link.

Brad
[/quote]

Not a problem!! Its goofy how they do it..but yeah mine are "EzPass NJ", you would think they would make it uniform across the board.......but it isn't.

Nj is the "home sate" of EzPass, but we have never had any issues. You can use that EzPass to come up to the Fathers day rally in Pennsylvania next year


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tolls are coming for us westerners.

This is snip from this article. http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/28/2808.asp

"Wyoming currently does not use tolls on any of its roads, but the state is betting that Congress this year will change the rules and eliminate restrictions on the tolling of interstate highways."

Enjoy our free highways while they last. Shortly the transponders will become a factory part that comes in a new car.

Carey


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.
> 
> Also a reminder to mind your manners in a thread like this, it can get political and that is not going to fly.


LOL...all FREEWAYS (note the word FREE) in Oregon are, well...FREE!!

Isn't that why I pay $48 for two years of registration fees on my truck? Why should I pay more to drive on the roads?
[/quote]

It cost ~$110 to register the OB for 2yrs here in MD, ~$120/2yrs to register a passenger vehicle < 3/4 ton, and ~$250/2yrs to register a 3/4 ton or larger P/U truck in Maryland; MD gets in your wallet real bad. +







+6% sales tax when you title your vehicle (including trailers) here in Maryland... But we don't have Personal Property Tax for individules.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.
> 
> Also a reminder to mind your manners in a thread like this, it can get political and that is not going to fly.


LOL...all FREEWAYS (note the word FREE) in Oregon are, well...FREE!!

Isn't that why I pay $48 for two years of registration fees on my truck? Why should I pay more to drive on the roads?
[/quote]

It cost ~$110 to register the OB for 2yrs here in MD, ~$120/2yrs to register a passenger vehicle < 3/4 ton, and ~$250/2yrs to register a 3/4 ton or larger P/U truck in Maryland; MD gets in your wallet real bad. +







+6% sales tax when you title your vehicle (including trailers) here in Maryland... But we don't have Personal Property Tax for individules.
[/quote]

Can you write off those expenses on your State and Federal taxes?

Oregon does have Property Tax (only on homes...not cars, trailers, etc..) and we can write that off on our taxes (thank God!!)


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't you guys know our state motto?

"New Jersey...Land of the FEES...Home of the BABES..









Anyway, the cost of living here is insane! Oh...you can move out of the state if you choose BUT they now have a tax on that as well!









As far as the EZPass...it's totally worth it!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

And BTW; when in Illinois, if you pull up to a toll booth to pay with cash, expect to pay double of what you would have if you would have had a transponder. That's right, it's actually cheaper to use an IPass and there are no fees associated with using it (other then the $10 deposit that I had to pay when they first came out).


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.
> 
> Also a reminder to mind your manners in a thread like this, it can get political and that is not going to fly.


LOL...all FREEWAYS (note the word FREE) in Oregon are, well...FREE!!

Isn't that why I pay $48 for two years of registration fees on my truck? Why should I pay more to drive on the roads?
[/quote]

It cost ~$110 to register the OB for 2yrs here in MD, ~$120/2yrs to register a passenger vehicle < 3/4 ton, and ~$250/2yrs to register a 3/4 ton or larger P/U truck in Maryland; MD gets in your wallet real bad. +







+6% sales tax when you title your vehicle (including trailers) here in Maryland... But we don't have Personal Property Tax for individules.
[/quote]

Can you write off those expenses on your State and Federal taxes?

Oregon does have Property Tax (only on homes...not cars, trailers, etc..) and we can write that off on our taxes (thank God!!)
[/quote]

This year, the Feds allow you to write off the sales tax of a new vehicle bought this year only, on your 2009 1040







. No write off, on the Maryland state yearly taxes. See:http://www.irs.gov/newsroom/article/0,,id=204519,00.html


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Guys you could all move out west. Not a toll road to be seen.
> 
> Also a reminder to mind your manners in a thread like this, it can get political and that is not going to fly.


LOL...all FREEWAYS (note the word FREE) in Oregon are, well...FREE!!

Isn't that why I pay $48 for two years of registration fees on my truck? Why should I pay more to drive on the roads?
[/quote]

It cost ~$110 to register the OB for 2yrs here in MD, ~$120/2yrs to register a passenger vehicle < 3/4 ton, and ~$250/2yrs to register a 3/4 ton or larger P/U truck in Maryland; MD gets in your wallet real bad. +







+6% sales tax when you title your vehicle (including trailers) here in Maryland... But we don't have Personal Property Tax for individules.
[/quote]

You got it good bud. 7.9 sales tax here. 250 for the rv each year. 6-700 for a 1/2 ton truck. 8-900 for a 3/4 or 1 ton. That is every year and thats for lic plates. 5% income tax. Property tax aint cheap either.

Colorado is nailing us.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

What is a toll road?







Seriously, I haven't seen any in GA, SC, NC, TN and the only one in FL is the turnpike.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

So for those of you that pay tolls for roads. Are your gas taxes lowered since the tolls are paying for the roads?? Seems like you/we are already paying plenty with local, state, and federal gas taxes so why the need for extra tolls!

I did a quick check and found that MD drivers pay almost 25c less per gallon in tax than CA.

http://www.api.org/statistics/fueltaxes/upload/October_2009_gasoline_and_diesel_summary_pages.pdf


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am still not sure how it works for the ezpass in ny. I am told I need a separate one for the trailer by a few people, but I have also had people tell me that it works and they still get charged fro the trailer with just the one in the truck. I have done it with just mine in the truck and it charges for the trailer so I guess it works. I had called the ezpass info line and they couldnt give me an answer, so that is my excuse.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder if the person asked even is sure. I never asked about trailers, just pull them. I use mine in whatever vehicle I am driving. I ve pulled several different trailers thru E Z Pass lanes with no issues. It reads E Z Pass paid and thats good enough for me.

For all the 'rules' about using it in a specific vehicle, whats the big deal. They get the toll one way or another and if you go thru and don t pay, your photo d license plate will ID you. Nothing can be left simple.


----------

